# Top 11 Reasons to Go to Work Naked



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 22, 2009)

*Top 11 Reasons to Go to Work Naked *



 		1. Your boss is always yelling, "I wanna see your butt in here by 8:00!" 

2. Can take advantage of computer monitor radiation to work on your tan. 

3. Inventive way to finally meet that hunk in Human Resources. 

4. "I'd love to chip in, but I left my wallet in my pants." 

5. To stop those creepy guys in Marketing from looking down your blouse. 

6. You want to see if it's like the dream. 

7. So that, with a little help from Muzak, you can add "Exotic Dancer" to your exaggerated resume. 

8. People stop stealing your pens after they've seen where you keep them. 

9. Diverts attention from the fact that you also came to work drunk. 

10. Gives "bad hair day" a whole new meaning. 

11. No one steals your chair.


----------



## hkfuie (Jun 22, 2009)

When you spill your lunch, you won't have to wear stained clothes all day.


----------



## foggymorning162 (Jul 8, 2009)

Not a good idea for a machinist or a chef. Does it matter if you "match"?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2009)

What the hell, I'm tenured...can they fire me for this?


----------



## shihansmurf (Jul 8, 2009)

I bet an obstacle course would be reallt painfull to negotiate whilst naked, especially the concertina wire.

Naked Soldiering.

Cool idea, tragic implications.

Mark

Purposefully leaving the spate of standing at attention jokes alone.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 8, 2009)

Naked is OK in my book!

Shameless promotion:

World Naked Bike Ride
St. Louis, MO
August 15, 2009, 7:00pm in Tower Grove Park
Bare as you dare!

After party @ Atomic Cowboy!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 8, 2009)

shihansmurf said:


> I bet an obstacle course would be reallt painfull to negotiate whilst naked, especially the concertina wire.
> 
> Naked Soldiering.
> 
> Cool idea, tragic implications.


 
I thought about that too. Going and playing Marine naked = BAD!


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 9, 2009)

> I bet an obstacle course would be reallt painfull to negotiate whilst naked, especially the concertina wire.
> 
> Naked Soldiering.
> 
> ...


 
I'll second that. Even on FOB's that would be painful. Firstoff the gravel on the ground with bare feet not to mention the spate of EO charges that would hit said soldier, especially if there is a significant presence of female soldiers in the unit.

And let us not also forget the latrines such as they are. I don't even want to think about walking barefoot in one of those...


----------



## Big Don (Jul 9, 2009)

You people are lucky! You must only work with attractive people. If you worked with some of the UGLY mofo's I work with, the idea of anyone going to work naked would be nauseating, and I won't even mention the pre-op transexual at work... oops... there, take that mental picture...


----------



## Carol (Jul 9, 2009)

No way.  The men outnumber the women 10 to 1.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 9, 2009)

Careful if one of the guys brings in donuts...and you can't find the box for them...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2009)

I once recommended that a store I worked at switch to colored plastic wrap for employee uniforms.  The idea was sadly (or thankfully) rejected.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 9, 2009)

LoneRider said:


> And let us not also forget the latrines such as they are. I don't even want to think about walking barefoot in one of those...


 
I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 9, 2009)

Big Don said:


> I won't even mention the pre-op transsexual at work... oops... there, take that mental picture...


Well if I ever needed a reason to put a power drill with a 3/4 inch drill bit to my head... I have you to thank Don.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 9, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Well if I ever needed a reason to put a power drill with a 3/4 inch drill bit to my head... I have you to thank Don.


Don't mention it


----------



## Big Don (Jul 9, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Well if I ever needed a reason to put a power drill with a 3/4 inch drill bit to my head... I have you to thank Don.


Oh, did I mention, he/she isn't fooling ANYONE


----------



## Phlegyas (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like one company is ahead of the game

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25722974-663,00.html


----------



## jadelee (Aug 3, 2009)

This thread reminds me an anecdote. 

The policeman comes on his work absolutely naked. His chief asks him:
- Why are you naked?
- You see. Last night i was in the club. DJ stops the music and says "Girls! Get rid of your clothes!" They obeyed and continued dancing nude. After a while he says "Boys! Get rid of your clothes", all guys stayed naked. In 5 minutes DJ switches off the light and says "And now start working!" So here am i...


----------



## teekin (Aug 4, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> No way.  The men outnumber the women 10 to 1.



Carol, woman ! This is Optimal, baby, Op Tim Al. But I suppose it depends on how buff the guys are. Ummmmmmm, there were days when the boys would strip down to just old tattered pants, no shirts, covered in sweat. Sigh...........Huh....where were we?  Oh yah, Carol, you need to work with 20 young buff half naked diesel mechanics. I loved that job.:angel:
lori


----------



## still learning (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello,

Good places to work naked?  

Clothing store
Elevator man (which way up)
Zoo's (make the animal relax more?)
Print shops
Alaska?
Pet store
hardware store?
jewelry store...show the diamonds..
....?

Aloha,


----------



## Frostbite (Aug 7, 2009)

The only excuse I need is that I hate wearing pants.


----------



## jarrod (Aug 8, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> The only excuse I need is that I hate wearing pants.



http://www.sportkilt.com/

i really wish it was socially acceptable to wear these things everywhere.

jf


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 8, 2009)

jarrod said:


> http://www.sportkilt.com/
> 
> i really wish it was socially acceptable to wear these things everywhere.
> 
> jf


 
All it takes is one brave soul to start the new fad/trend. I support you, go for it!!


----------



## jarrod (Aug 8, 2009)

i've rocked it a few times; it's pretty fun at the bar when chicks start pulling it up to see if you're commando, lol!  

jf


----------

